# Latest from Bureau of Immigration



## art1946 (Nov 30, 2017)

This link is from the BI office in the Philippines. Dated July 31, 2021.




https://immigration.gov.ph/images/News/2021_Yr/07_Jul/2021Jul31_Press.pdf



Art


----------

